
Research Questions About MOOCs - jnazario
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/161153-research-questions-about-moocs/fulltext
======
sonabinu
Interesting article. The commitment one needs to finish a MOOCs course is
enormous. I finished Computing for Data Analysis - A four week course from
Coursera a few weeks back. Here is my experience
[http://datagrad.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-r-learning-
curve.ht...](http://datagrad.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-r-learning-curve.html)

